# For Jeff - Vegas in color IR



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

As some of you know, Jeff Canes laid a couple of rolls of Kodak EIR on me just before I headed out to Las Vegas/southern Utah. That put some pressure on me to get some decent shots! :mrgreen: But I am indebted to him for his generosity and the chance to try this expensive film. :thumbup: 

I shot a roll in Vegas, because I figured it's the perfect city to show off this film. Vegas only gets bigger, grander, and more absurd as the years go by. I laugh every time I go there, it's so over the top. Perfect for color infrared, right?  

I used a yellow filter for all of these and rated it 100. I'm keeping the images small for easy page-loading. 



*_The_* Vegas sign:






Little New York, with the roller coaster that never stops:





At the Hard Rock:





We stayed a couple days here at the Stratosphere:





And I call this one "Gothic City" because it looks like a comic book:  






Thanks for looking! 

Jeff, I hope you like them! There will be more from Bryce Canyon.  They have some foilage in them, so the IR effect is more pronounced than it is in these cityscapes.


----------



## Alison (Oct 12, 2005)

Love love love the Hard Rock one! Awesome shots!


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Love love love the Hard Rock one! Awesome shots!


 That's one of Brad's faves, too.  Funny, I just took it as a snapshot thing. 

Thanks, Alison!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 12, 2005)

Very very cool! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the Bryce ones too... so get posting girlie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee (Oct 12, 2005)

Love the NY  NY one Terri! And thats an awesome rollercoaster to go on too


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Very very cool! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the Bryce ones too... so get posting girlie. :mrgreen:


 I posted those in the landscape forum.  I guess I should have put them here to make it easier for my fellow IR geeks to find. Oh well.  

I am so happy you guys are liking them!  This film is roughly twice the price of B&W IR, the HIE, but is apparently much more forgiving when loading/unloading. AND, I can recommend a great lab for processing, too, thanks to Mr. Canes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow you kicked ass on these. #s 1, 2 & 5 have a cool old pale looks to them. Work very well for the Vegas sign.


----------



## DIRT (Oct 13, 2005)

WOW terri,  those are great.  im gonna have to get on it.


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Wow you kicked ass on these. #s 1, 2 & 5 have a cool old pale looks to them. Work very well for the Vegas sign.


 I'm glad you like them!


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> WOW terri, those are great. im gonna have to get on it.


 It's no harder and in some respects, easier, than HIE. So if you dig the look, dig deep in those pockets and enjoy!


----------



## santino (Oct 19, 2005)

the colors are so cool


----------

